

Mixpanel (YC S09) - Merry Christmas, Internet - RoboTeddy
http://blog.mixpanel.com/merry-christmas-internet

======
citricsquid
Seems a strange idea to increase load when current users see "Data processing
is delayed while we fix an issue related to our servers." when logging in.

Nice deal though, I got in during the appsumo deal so now I have 600,000 for a
criminally low price :-)

~~~
NyxWulf
When I looked at my account it only shows 100,000 data points now. It was
500,000 prior to this "upgrade".

 __update, my mistake, I was looking at the wrong account. I also have 600k
now.

~~~
trefn
Nyx, email me tim@mixpanel.com and I'll get this sorted out.

~~~
NyxWulf
Wow - that was a _fast_ response. I updated my comment, I looked at the wrong
account. Sorry for the confusion, and I appreciate the rapid response.

------
bjonathan
That seems a good explanation of the lifetime offer on appsumo a couple weeks
ago...

Beside that thank you Mixpanel :) !!

~~~
whatanaccount
Edit: don't jump to conclusions (original post was about being unhappy for
paying $17 for the appsumo deal)

~~~
suhail
you guys weren't forgotten--you'll get another 100K as well in addition.

we remembered =)

~~~
whatanaccount
Awesome, thanks. I'm sorry for not having all my facts straight before
posting.

------
ConceptDog
That's cool. I was looking at using MixPanel for some personal projects. This
makes it that much easier.

------
bobf
Great service as always from the Mixpanel guys. Thanks!

